# قسم الهندسه الطبيه



## المهندس المسلم. (10 فبراير 2006)

هذا القسم نفتقده في معظم كليات الهندسه في مصر لذا رأيت انه من الواجب التلميح والتعريف به
قسم الهندسة الحيوية والطبية والمنظومات
The Fields of Biomedical Engineering And Apply This 
The Discipline of Biomedical Engineering
Biomedical Engineering is the application of techniques drawn from engineering to the analysis and solution of problems in biology and medicine. It differs from other branches of engineering in that there is no particular subject matter or set of techniques which belong exclusively to biomedical engineering. Rather, biomedical engineering applies the techniques of all the classical engineering disciplines to problems encountered in living systems. Living systems present a number of technological problems not encountered in physical systems. Biomedical engineering education aims to train engineers who can analyze a problem from both an engineering and biological perspective; they should be able to anticipate the special difficulties in working with living systems and evaluate a wider range of possible approaches to solutions.

• مقدمة: Introduction 

• علم الهندسة الطبية هو العلم المختص بدراسة حلول المشاكل الطبية والبيولوجية بالطرق الهندسية. من خلال تصمم النظم الاكترونية الطبية . والمهتم بدراسة وتحليل التفاعل بين الانسان والمعدة فى بيئة العمل .تهيئة مهندس قادر علىووضع موصفات الاجهزة الطبية . والعمل فى مجال البحوث والتطوير .

الهندسة الطبية علم جديد ظهر من مسماة من تكامل علوم الهندسة والطب وتبلور بصورة أكاديمية علمية فى مصر عام 1975م والمحاور الأساسية 
The Since of Biomedical Engineering علوم الهندسة الطبية
- علم هندسة أعاده التأهيل Rehabilitation engineering
Bio mechanics - علم الميكانيكا الحيوية 
- علم النمذجة والمحاكيةModeling & simulation
- علم الأجهزة التحاليل Medical and biologic analysis
- علم الأعضاء الصناعية Artificial Organs 
- علم الهندسة الإكلينيكية Clinical Engineering 
Biomaterials - علم الخامات الطبية 
- علم التصوير الطبي Medical Imaging 
- علم المعلومات الطبية Medical Informatics 
- علم التكنولوجيا الحيوية Biotechnology 
- علم الظواهر الانتقائيةTransport phenomena
Bio sensors - علم مجسات طبية
- علم المجالات كهرومجنتك Electromagnetic fields
- علم الأجهزة الطبيةBiomedical instrumentation
أن أفرع علوم الهندسة الطبية الحيوية السابقة هى أهم دعائم المهندس الطبي الأكاديمية والعملية

• المهارات المكتسبة داخل القسم
تصميم الاجهزة الطبية
رفع كفائة جودة الاجهزة بالمستشفيات
دراسة نظم ادارة وتنفيذ عمليات الصيانة
ادارة انشطة الهندسة الطبية بالمستشفيات
المساهمة فى مشروعات انشاء المستشفيات
دراسة جسم الانسان
دراسة بيئة المستشفيات
دراسة الاجهزة الطبية
دراسة طرق وضع المواصفات 
• مجالات العمل بعد التخرج
وكما معروف ان المهام والأنشطة العملية التى يكلف بها المهندس الطبي تدور حول أربع محاور 
المحور الأول هو مجال التصميم .
المحور الثانى هو مجال الجودة بالمستشفى او المصنع.
المحور الثالث هو مجال الصيانة .
المحور الرابع هو مجال المبيعات .

تتكامل هذه الأنشطة بتقنياتها مع العلوم بنظريتها لصقل المهندس الطبى على سبيل المثال 
1_ علم هندسة أعاده التأهيل Rehabilitation engineering 
علم هندسة أعاده التأهيل الذى يهتم بتصميم وتطوير المعدات والإجراءات العلاجية الخاصة بإعادة التأهيل . 
Rehabilitation engineering Design and development of therapeutic rehabilitation devices and proudures. 
2_ علم الهندسة الإكلينيكية Clinical Engineering 
وهو العلم الذى يهتم بتصميم وتطوير العلاقة المتبادلة بين المعدات والأجرات والتسهيلات الازمة بالعيادة الطبية( مستشفى _معمل _عيادة ) من أجل تطبيق التكنولوجيا الحديثة لرفع الرعاية الصحية للمرضى بالطرق الإكلينيكية وتقليل الفجوة بين الاسس الهندسية والطبية.
اذن مجالات واماكن العمل هى
- المستشفيات رفع جودة وكفائة والأجهزة الطبية.
- المنشات الصناعية (بحوث وتطوير) والأجهزة الطبية.
- تسويق ووضع المواصفات الفنية والطبية للأجهزة الطبية.
- الصيانةالأجهزة الطبية.​


----------



## مهاجر (10 فبراير 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  

جزاك الله خير أخي محمد على هذه المعلومات المهمة وأتت في وقتها  


وأتفق معك بأهمية هذا التخصص

وأرجو من كل من لديه معلومات عن الهندسة الطبية إضافتها في هذا الموضوع أو موضوع منفصل ...


----------



## M.Karam (11 فبراير 2006)

*الحمد لله علي قسم الهندسه الطبيه*

الحمد لله علي افتتاح هذا القسم
وانا سعيد جدا بهذا القسم
ويارب يتطور اكتر من كده




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهm.karam


----------



## M.Karam (11 فبراير 2006)

الله يجازي كل من يسهم في تطور هذا القسم
قال تعالي"قل اعملوا فسيري الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون" صدق الله العظيم
يارب نتفوق في هذا القسم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## المهندسه العراقيه (11 فبراير 2006)

*هذا القسم من الهندسه رائع*

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان قسم او كلية الهندسه الطبيه او ماتسمى عندنا في العراق( بهندسة تقنيات الأجهزة الطبيه) قسم رائع وجميل جدا ويعم بالفائدة علينا..حيث ان الوطن العربي يفتقر الى هذه الامكانيات الهندسيه ..ولهذا نحن بحاجه الى هذا القسم افضل من استيراد العقول الغربيه في هذا المجال..ومثل هذه الاقسام تشجع الشباب على العمل فيها لانها جديدة ومفيدة...


----------



## الالكتروني (13 فبراير 2006)

شكرا يا مهندسين والمهندسات علي هذا التعريف الرائع للهندسه الطبيه
معكم المهندس محمد عزيز من مصر هندسه العاسر من رمضان قسم هندسه طبيه


----------



## القرشي (21 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك مهندس محمد سامح عل التعريف بهذا المجال
بشكل شيق وجميل


----------



## م.الدمشقي (22 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا
تعريف وافي وكافي


----------



## ماريا علي (5 أكتوبر 2011)

ان قسم الهندسة الطبية بفروعه كلها يعتبر العمود الاساس لعمل كل تشخيص وعملية وعلاج للاشخاص من قبل الطبيب لذا فهو حالة انسانية فوق كل شى


----------

